# TT RS Resurection Build



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Around 5 or 6 years ago I moved away from the Audi brand altogether as youll see from my post history.

I dont think there was a month where I didnt fancy another TT but with bigger children and a few too many cars, I dont think it would have gone down well with the Mrs.

Anyway, recently after offloading a couple of cars and with another two planned for rehoming, I made the move.

Okay it looks in a sorry state but its an RS and I repair this kind of damage all day.

Photos not for the faint hearted.

Watch this soace for updates


----------



## Xcession (Nov 15, 2018)

Welcome back!

Eeek - that looks to have had a bit of a dink, but nothing _too_ bad. If this sort of repair is your bread-and-butter, I'm sure you'll have no problem sorting that out  I love TT's in white (is that Ibis?), bet it will be gorgeous when finished.

Best of luck with the work.


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Look forward to the updates, and seeing it when complete...

Had a look through your build thread of the mk1 and see you were selling that back in 2012 due to back issues, yet here you are back with another TT 7 years later.......
Do you think your back's up to it


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Curious to know what parts would be needed to fix that?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Xcession said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Eeek - that looks to have had a bit of a dink, but nothing _too_ bad. If this sort of repair is your bread-and-butter, I'm sure you'll have no problem sorting that out  I love TT's in white (is that Ibis?), bet it will be gorgeous when finished.
> 
> Best of luck with the work.


Yes its an Ibis white one. 
Thinking of going down the mk3 front end route too.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

MarkyMark66 said:


> Look forward to the updates, and seeing it when complete...
> 
> Had a look through your build thread of the mk1 and see you were selling that back in 2012 due to back issues, yet here you are back with another TT 7 years later.......
> Do you think your back's up to it


Funnily enough im now resting my back after just stripping the whole front end down lol.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

cpfcfan said:


> Curious to know what parts would be needed to fix that?


Heres a rough shopping list:
Intercooler
AC Condenser
Radiator and fans
Front end panel
Subframe
Oil filter housing and oil cooler
Drivers headlamp
Bonnet
Bumper and grills
Wings
Bumper support
Intercooler pipes
AC pipe

Luckily the airbags didnt fire.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Heres the car as she stands as of today.

More to come next week.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice find!!!! Doesn't look TOO bad at all!

You'll be up and running in no time :mrgreen:

What's the rough value you'd get one of those with a whack like that up your way? ('i'm in aust. and that would be priced considerably high still even though damaged)


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

As im delving further, the parts needed keep growing so I know its going to cost a whack in the end.

It was registered as a structural insurance write off so was alot cheaper than with a non structural.

Accident repaired insurance write offs go for around 35% cheaper than straight ones so I will take this into consideration when selling it in a couple of years.

I got it for the right sort of money, not giving too much away.


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

What else has been added to the shopping list?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

cpfcfan said:


> What else has been added to the shopping list?


Front aluminium subframe support
Front and rear pads
Rear calipers


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

stortford said:


> cpfcfan said:
> 
> 
> > What else has been added to the shopping list?
> ...


Ouch


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Today I changed brakes, replaced and painted calipers.

I also gave the wheels a tidy up.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just in case the Roadster top needs some TLC -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Just in case the Roadster top needs some TLC -
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


Im touching wood as I say this but the hood seems fine. I did have to reset it because the car had a flat battery from not being started in ages.

Thanks for the link though


----------



## the_hamster (Jul 20, 2019)

looking forward to following the progress on this, love a good project


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

And today the front end and rads start going in.

Bad news is I found a snapped front spring. New ones ordered.

When will the pain stop???

No longer do I call it the Audi. 
I now call it the ouchi


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks better already 8)


----------



## motornoter (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice work - looking forward to seeing more photographs!!


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Knight-tts said:


> Looks better already 8)


Thanks for the support but it feels 1 step forward and 2 back lol


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

motornoter said:


> Nice work - looking forward to seeing more photographs!!


Thanks so much.

Yep its a labour of love


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

So much done already. Can't wait to see the next update


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

stortford said:


> Today I changed brakes, replaced and painted calipers.
> 
> I also gave the wheels a tidy up.


Bit jealous to say the least wishing this was my project car :lol: . Don't know if Im seeing the pic properly but the disc seems to have a lip so probably could do with replacement or a skim..


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Looking good!!

Very lucky the airbags didn't deploy.

Not sure what it's like there but in Aus if fixing something like this would need the SRS system checked and tested at the dealer.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

stortford said:


> And today the front end and rads start going in.
> 
> Bad news is I found a snapped front spring. New ones ordered.
> 
> ...


What springs did you order?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Any more updates?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Havent had much time over the last week or so but did manage to get the front end ready for panels and headlights.

I almost cried last time I worked on it when the jack slipped resulting in tearing the passenger side skirt (new one required now) and damaging the underside of the passenger door (this repaired though phew!!)

Theres still a few bits I need to do to get to a stage where i can drive it after the panels go on such:

AC pipework replacement
Front springs but may do coilovers all round.
Replace a couple of coolant pipes.

My teenage child has been lending hand which is nice but he needs to know this wont be his first car lol.

Ive ordered a mk3 front end like the photo and is due to arrive next wednesday so ill post some pics of the bits when it arrives.

Im hoping to have it on the road September sometime hopefully.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hope all is going well.

Don't forget Groupon have a special at ATS regards recharging AC system, it's £37!

Had mine done after a condenser change and all is now tickets boo.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

happychappy said:


> Hope all is going well.
> 
> Don't forget Groupon have a special at ATS regards recharging AC system, it's £37!
> 
> Had mine done after a condenser change and all is now tickets boo.


Cheers for the heads up


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

happychappy said:


> Hope all is going well.
> 
> Don't forget Groupon have a special at ATS regards recharging AC system, it's £37!
> 
> Had mine done after a condenser change and all is now tickets boo.


I thought most of those Groupon AC deals were a bit of a con. I haven't tried ATS but most of the others only do cars up to 1.2L or something, or only cover 500g of refrigerant and then try to charge you extortionate amounts for the actual amount you need (about 900g).


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Not in my experience.

My TT was completely empty as I had replaced the condenser, no probs whatsoever, now nicey icey cold 

Also had my sons Vauxhall Corsa done a couple of days later and again no probs.

I have been using this ATS Groupon for a number of years with various other vehicles and have no complaints as yet.....


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Heres a teaser of what arrived today.

My mk3 front end facelift.

More pics to come


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Whoop whoop

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Just like an Airfix kit....  :lol:

Where did you get the panels from?

Have fun reassembling, the fun and exciting part starts here.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

happychappy said:


> Just like an Airfix kit....  :lol:
> 
> Where did you get the panels from?
> 
> Have fun reassembling, the fun and exciting part starts here.


Got them from a company called xclusive customs.

I liked the kit because it helps give it the mk3 look but without having to swap lights etc.

I bought it because my one needed a wing, front bumper, grilles and bonnet that would have cost well over £2000 from audi. This kit (front end only) cost me £1200 so it was a no brainer really.

From a dry fit I found it needed adjustment around the bottom of the A Pillars and the underside where it meets the wings. Nothing more than an hour or so work with the correct tools and know how.

The other mission was having to cut the headlamp washer mounting brackets from the original bumper and epoxy bond them into place on the new one. Precision cutting required here and a bottle of red wine.

I have already painted the wings and have bonnet in primer because I want to get these fitted before I go away on Sunday.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a smart front-end. What's the quality like?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Dash said:


> That's a smart front-end. What's the quality like?


Have only done a dummy fit and needed a few minor tweeks here and there to the bonnet.

Seems good.

Hoping to get wings and vonnet fitted tomorrow so keep em peeled for more pics


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Pizzing down with rain here but its not going to stop me from catching a cold.

Few more tweeks needed yet.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Look at that nice wee fat front mount - what's it's volume and would it be an "upgrade" for 2.0's??

Also i didnt realise the side skirt was a whole "bodykit" trim in itself - thought it was attached on top!
:lol:


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Look at that nice wee fat front mount - what's it's volume and would it be an "upgrade" for 2.0's??
> 
> Also i didnt realise the side skirt was a whole "bodykit" trim in itself - thought it was attached on top!
> :lol:


Just a standard 2.5 tfsi intercooler as far as I know.

And yes the side skirt is one piece, removed because the car slipped off its jack wrecking the side skirt (now in the bin) and the repair to the door also from the same event


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Off on hols later for a couple of weeks so couldnt well leave without some kind of visual before I go.

Front bumper very roughly in place to give me some mental therapy that the whole love affair with this salvage TTRS was a good thing. Lol


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good mate loving this thread


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

chrisj82 said:


> Looking good mate loving this thread


Thanks for the support man 

I find these things are nice to look back on when theyre finished.

I was looking at my other builds over the years and ive just been given a bit more of a boost.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

WAIT! that bonnet is from a MK3 as well? Just bolts on and lines up ??


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> WAIT! that bonnet is from a MK3 as well? Just bolts on and lines up ??


No, the whole front end is an aftermarket kit to copy the rough lines of a mk3.

I dont know if a mk3 bonnet would actually fit the mk2 but would be interesting to try or atleast neasure them up


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I am guessing the replacement body panels are made from plastic/GRP?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

happychappy said:


> I am guessing the replacement body panels are made from plastic/GRP?


Its an FRP kit (fibre reinforced plastics) so slightly different to fibreglass.

Im told its better the GRP but i guess ill have to wait and see


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

After a nice couple of weeks holiday im on a mission to get this baby finished.

I now have the whole coolant system leak free and the engine sounding good so its time to start getting the bodywork finished off.

Not being one to shy away from subtly modding cars, I can confirm I have decided on a colour change.

Im debating either:

Nardo Grey or China Grey on the body.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

stortford said:


> Nardo Grey or China Grey on the body.


Is it a pearl VS flat? Go the pearl! Something different at least.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> stortford said:
> 
> 
> > Nardo Grey or China Grey on the body.
> ...


Ive done my fair share of 3 stage pearl colours and even though they look nice, not something Id have on an RS to be honest.

I had a porsche that I did in satin white pearl and it looked amazing but after a scrape, I ended up having to paint the whole side because I couldnt get the match right.

2k gloss colours are easy to match up if the unthinkable ever happened.

Im debating wheel colours aswell. May do something loud with them


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Its been a very trying week or so to find time to get cracking with my TTRS but a delivery today has just given me some much needed positivity.

Theres not much left to do if im honest but the whole spending money hand over fist is becoming a pita.

Still, my nice new springs came this morning


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

The car is getting so close to painting now. 
Most of the mechanical side is done now apart from a few little bits and bobs.

The car will hopefully be going in next week for paint.

Hopefully fitting of these anti roll links and top mounts will be the end of the ball ache work.


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Can't wait to see the finishes result!


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

cpfcfan said:


> Can't wait to see the finishes result!


Hopefully soon.

Ive got so much on at the moment that time is more than limited.

Would be nice to see some autumn sun it though


----------



## SteveTTS (Sep 11, 2019)

HI Stortford
Could you help me with a question. Does the Mk2 TTRS have venting of the front wheel wells from the lower side grills at the front of the car?? Guess you would know that given your rebuild!

I have a remapped TTS I race on track days and I'm having trouble keeping the front brakes cool and wondered if there is venting of the front wheel wells from the lower side grills on the TTRS which I could modify my car with.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

SteveTTS said:


> HI Stortford
> Could you help me with a question. Does the Mk2 TTRS have venting of the front wheel wells from the lower side grills at the front of the car?? Guess you would know that given your rebuild!
> 
> I have a remapped TTS I race on track days and I'm having trouble keeping the front brakes cool and wondered if there is venting of the front wheel wells from the lower side grills on the TTRS which I could modify my car with.
> ...


From what ive seen, no.

The car was totalled though but I do know the drivers side front grill provides air to the second radiator right behind it.

I think there maybe some form of cooling aerodynamics under the car though, built into the sump cover.

Ill take a look when im next with the car.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The left vent has a radiator in it, the right hand one is open.

The RS has cooling "ducts" (more like dams) on the front wheel arms to help cool the discs, you can get these from Audi and probably bolt them on to any TT.

RS' also have trouble with keep the discs cool. They're not handed so one side heats up more than the other. I think most people who regularly track them go for a floating brake setup and aftermarket discs which seem to perform better.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Finally the remainder of the car is being prepped for paint this week.

Hoping to have the thing done this week.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

Really looking forward to seeing the pics of the finished car 8)


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats the thing all primed now.

Hopefully painting the shell tomorrow so watch this space.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Totally chuffed with the progress this week.

Hoping to get it back together and MOTd next week too.

Boooooom


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats bulk of it done so its off to go fit it up.

Should be getting wheels done this week along with the winter tyres.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Finished?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Dash said:


> Finished?


Not yet but not long now.

Im fitting new front calipers when I can locate some of them. Bloody expensive


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

UPDATE UPDATE

I found a company selling pairs of BRAND NEW calipers for Aston Martin.

Apparently they are a straight fitmemt but need a quick adjustmemt to convert them from a trailing set up to a leading one.

They should be here on Monday


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the colour choice. Be good to see it all finished


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

jimojameso said:


> Love the colour choice. Be good to see it all finished


Nardo grey


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice new calipers fitted.

Wheels glossed in black too.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Front bumper on and starting to look like a TT again now.

I reckon another full days work and itll be ready for MOT.


----------



## essnine (Apr 4, 2019)

stortford said:


> Front bumper on and starting to look like a TT again now.
> 
> I reckon another full days work and itll be ready for MOT.


Been lurking for a while on this one, looks incredible bro!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The Aston brakes are a first for me, why did you pick them out of interest, as a large proportion of the price must be just because they are Aston? Are you doing to paint them?

Be interesting to hear how good they are compared to the standard RS ones


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

essnine said:


> stortford said:
> 
> 
> > Front bumper on and starting to look like a TT again now.
> ...


Thanks so much man, its been a testing but rewarding project so far.

Went way over budget but only because of having to replace all brakes and suspension aswell as painting the whole car (I was originally going to keep the car white).

I have my winter tyres fitted so I will get some enjoyment over winter in it :lol:


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> The Aston brakes are a first for me, why did you pick them out of interest, as a large proportion of the price must be just because they are Aston? Are you doing to paint them?
> 
> Be interesting to hear how good they are compared to the standard RS ones


Believe it or not the Aston Martin Brembo ones were cheaper than Audi Brembo ones.
They are identical but need an easy mod on them to make compatible.

I wont be painting them just yet incase they fail under warantee. I couldnt return when painted.

I now need to paint the rear ones black to match :lol:

I dont mind the Aston Martin logo on it too much. Keeps people guessing :lol: :lol:

I do intend on getting some new directional discs fitted though because the standard Audi ones suffer with brake fade on the drivers side, ive been told


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Fantastic thread and wonderful engineering, also in some ways...fantastic additions


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

merlin c said:


> Fantastic thread and wonderful engineering, also in some ways...fantastic additions


Thanks man.

Got it booked in for its, MOT tomorrow too


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Really beautiful, well done! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just a reminder, don't forget to R&R your roof flap servos. Super easy to do and will save your a failed roof later on -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641

Also, take a peek inside the drip trays and make sure there's no debris down there that might block the drains. After all that work, the last thing you want is water ingress.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&start=15


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy haloween


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

So today I had it MOTd and can now drive it.

First stop was to pay my account at Audi


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Hope you get some more pictures of this awesome rebuild. Very interested to see what it looks like from all angles.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

cpfcfan said:


> Hope you get some more pictures of this awesome rebuild. Very interested to see what it looks like from all angles.


It needs a wash and Ill be doing a full pro photo shoot on it.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

So today after giving the car a total ragging in S mode, I got a whiff of fuel in the cabin.

Not much but enough to make me think there was a problem somewhere so I investigate further....

It seemed to be coming from one of the injectors so I decide to rip the thing apart to access the injectors.

One of the ports seemed to have that fluffy corrosion in, another one had an O ring that looked a bit iffy.

Hopefully I will sort this out before weekend :x


----------



## MeGaMaN (Nov 11, 2018)

Looks incredible mate and whilst it's undoubtedly cost you more than you had hoped at least you know the work has been done and no corners cut


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Very interested in the 'pro' shoot photos of this, looks good so far!


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

MeGaMaN said:


> Looks incredible mate and whilst it's undoubtedly cost you more than you had hoped at least you know the work has been done and no corners cut


Cheers man. 
The costs have gone way over budget but Im happy with the outcome or atleast will be when my injectors come.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Barr_end said:


> Very interested in the 'pro' shoot photos of this, looks good so far!


Loving the side stripe on you one man. Was going to do the same but without any wording. Looks like you beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

stortford said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> > Very interested in the 'pro' shoot photos of this, looks good so far!
> ...


Thanks man! Had them on for a fair while! 
But if you check the thread in the link below they've been replaced for a little while now


----------



## salsajason (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi,

How would you rate the quality of the bodykit?

I was looking at a kit the same company make, all be it for a different car. It looks great, but did it need a lot of adjustment and surface prep to get there?

Ta


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

salsajason said:


> Hi,
> 
> How would you rate the quality of the bodykit?
> 
> ...


Id give it an 8 out of 10.

The bonnet needed a fair bit of tweeking but other than that it was a decent quality.


----------



## Dragonfire247 (Dec 16, 2019)

Can you post more pictures of the car? Thinking about purchasing a kit. Thanks


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

So an update regarding life with thr RS.

Well its been a great experience and am constantly getting great comments where ever it goes. Even had someone in a brand new TT ask me if it was a limited edition one lol.

Touching wood as I say this but the reliability has been good and fuel economy is really good (around 30mpg or so on a run).

Ive had winter tyres fitted and it sticks to the road like you know what to a blanket.

Im enjoying it and cant wait for the sunshine days now where the top can come down.


----------



## haggyy (Jul 21, 2018)

Absolutely loving this build! I would also be intrigued to see all angles of the car  8)


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

haggyy said:


> Absolutely loving this build! I would also be intrigued to see all angles of the car  8)


Ill get some pics shortly.

Im going to a meet next week, so will be nice and clean then.


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

stortford said:


> haggyy said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely loving this build! I would also be intrigued to see all angles of the car  8)
> ...


Got any accelleration times for your resurrection build?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

cpfcfan said:


> stortford said:
> 
> 
> > haggyy said:
> ...


None unfortunately.

Its on winter tyres at the moment so will wait for it to warm up for summer tyres before I give it some stick.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay so I needed to get some summer tyres fitted and took a few snaps at the tyreshop.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay, so I had some clutch problems the other day so changed the master cylinder but it doesnt seem to have made any difference so I thought what the hell.

May aswell throw a load more money at her.

Sachs sintered clutch and slave ordered.


----------



## euphoria87 (Nov 25, 2018)

Loving the colour, and the front bumper looks spot on fit wise! A nice turnaround 8)


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

euphoria87 said:


> Loving the colour, and the front bumper looks spot on fit wise! A nice turnaround 8)


Thanks for the kind words.

I had this delivered today too so cant wait to fit it.


----------



## mymigueta (9 mo ago)

I have a question those wheels are so nice what are they called?


----------

